# Exciting activism



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

An organization that I support financially and with volunteerism just sent out their newsletter. It's WHBW (they don't call themselves Women Helping Battered women anymore because neither their supporters nor their clients are just women). Top news story. Get the word out that domestic violence does not just affect women! Then a story about the special challenges that male victims face.

WHBW serves all people regardless of gender association. 

I am a fan. Folks who are interested in this issue may have a new place to hang their hat.


----------



## chris007 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sounds promising, perhaps something I could get behind. Can you provide linkage to any of their official info, pages etc etc


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Google WHBW? They are not a small organization!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Hmmm this just might be my state.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like they are only in one county in Vermont.

However, there are local shelters and programs no matter where anyone lives that people can volunteer or donate. Here is a site with a lot of links and resources:

Help for Abused Men: Escaping Domestic Violence by Women or Domestic Partners


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I could have sworn that I volunteered for then Women Helping Battered Women in another state. Huh.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Every state has volunteer opportunities.

What is really needed for male victims of DV, I feel, is outreach programs. Similar to mental health outreach, sometimes you have to go find them because they don't know they even should find you.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Every state has volunteer opportunities.
> 
> What is really needed for male victims of DV, I feel, is outreach programs. Similar to mental health outreach, sometimes you have to go find them because they don't know they even should find you.


Totally agree. We Don't have domestic violence shelters for men in this state we can refer to however we do have resource centers and information which I believe better serves men than shelters. I hope this trend will continue


----------

